# muss es wirklich immer alleine sein?



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädel´s

so nun muss/will ich doch nochmal nachfragen, ob es denn nicht vielleicht die eine oder andere gibt die hier aus dem Raum bzw. der näheren Umgebung kommt.

Zum Raum/näheren Umgebung damit meine ich Würzburg/Kitzingen, und dem dazugehörigen Umkreis von ca. 50 km.
Ab und an auch mal weiterweg, für Tagestouren und so

Ich suche Mädel´s mit denen man einfach mal ne Runde biken geht, einfach um nicht immer alleine durch die Flure zu streifen, Außerdem kann man, wenn Frau nicht alleine ist auch mal an Problemstellen arbeiten, was alleine ja meist zu gefährlich ist, und bergauf kann man sich dann auch mal gegenseitig aufbaun.

Also vielleicht geht ja was, würde mich echt freuen

Und es soll ja alles Zwanglos sein, denn Zwänge hat man im restlichen Leben genug.

So nun noch einen schönen Resttag.

LG


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2012)

Hm, dann bin ich doch etwas weiter weg... 
aber in den Sommerferien (Schule) könnt man mal was ausmachen für nen Tag... da könnt ich's Bike mal einpacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Murmel,
bin direkt aus Würzburg. Werde am Donnerstag gegen Nachmittag ne Runde radeln gehen. Gib einfach kurz Bescheid, wenn du Zeit hast und mitkommen magst. 
Cosy


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

tach auch. sorry das ich hier so reinplatz =D 

Meine Freundin hat extrem Angst beim "Biken", habt Ihr ne Adresse für Technikkurse im fränkischen Raum?

Grüße


----------



## _Becky_ (10. Juni 2012)

Fahrtechnikkurse nur für Ladies - Erfahrungs- und Anbieterliste


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2012)

hi, danke, den habe ich schon gefunden. Der großteil hat "leider" nicht geschrieben wo die Kurse stattfinden *gg Bin gerade am durchwurschteln


----------



## snowbikerin (30. März 2013)

Hey zusammen,

bin ebenfalls direkt aus Wü und bin das alleine fahren ziemlich leid!

Seid ihr mittlerweile zusammen unterwegs?

Grüße


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2013)

Hey,

leider bei mir nein. Irgendwie geht nix zusammen

Liegt vielleicht auch an mir, bin für Gruppen einfach nicht gut genug

Grüße


----------



## cosy (1. April 2013)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> leider bei mir nein. Irgendwie geht nix zusammen
> 
> ...



Liebe Murmel,

das redest du dir doch nur ein 
Da ich dich ja schon in "Action" gesehen habe, weiß ich, dass du recht ordentlich fährst 
Übrigens, falls ich irgendwann mal wieder gesunden sollte (plage mich seit ner Woche mit ner Virusinfektion rum) gehen wir mal zusammen biken. 
Ach noch eines: ist der Evoc noch zu haben?

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2013)

Liebe Cosy,

erstmal GUTE BESSERUNG

danke für die Blumen.

Wenn da nicht diese fürchterliche beraufschwäche und der große (angst)Hasi wäre dann wäre alles gut.

Zusammen biken, ja gerne.

Evoc ist auch noch da.

LG

Heike


----------



## snowbikerin (1. April 2013)

Dann bring ich noch meine Prüfungen zu Ende und schließe mich euch dann mal an?! 
Bin allerdings auch nicht so fit und trailtechnisch nich sooo erfahren, aber heiß auf Tips 

Grüße,
Nora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. April 2013)

Wo fahrt ihr denn dann rum? Wü gegend? Da war ich auch noch nie...


----------



## cosy (2. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn dann rum? Wü gegend? Da war ich auch noch nie...



na dann machen wir evtl. am kommenden Wochenende eine gaaaaaaaaaaanz langsame Tour durchs Steinbachtal 
Kann aber erst am Freitag bzw. Samstag mit Gewissheit sagen, ob ich radeln gehen kann - derzeit ist an Sporteln nämlich noch nicht zu denken 

Übrigens: seid ihr auch im Fratzenbuch? Ich treibe mich nämlich dort auch in der Gruppe "MTB in Unterfranken" rum - wäre zum verabreden irgendwie leichter über diese Seite das Ganze zu organisieren...

Viele Grüße
Cosy


----------



## murmel04 (2. April 2013)

also ich bin im Fatzenbuch

Wenn Sonntag dann bitte rechtzeitig bescheid geben, hab da schon was in Planung damit ich rechtzeitig umwerfen kann

lg


----------



## snowbikerin (2. April 2013)

Also ich wäre erst am nächsten Donnerstag dabei, da hab ich noch eine Klausur. MTB in Unterfranken wird dann mal gesucht und beigetreten. Nora C*** mit Skibrille ;-)

EDIT: Gruppe nicht gefunden


----------



## rebirth (2. April 2013)

Hi, dieses WE fahr ich in schnaittach. Also wenn dann nächste woche mal.


(Warum schreib ich eigentlich in nem frauen thread?)


----------



## cosy (2. April 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @ rebirth: macht nix - darfst dich trotzdem uns anschließen.
> @ snowbikerin:
> du kannst die Gruppe auch net finden - heißt nämlich "Mountainbiken in Würzburg" .... net Unterfranken....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (3. April 2013)

Ahja, die hab ich gefunden und bin auch schon drin. Wie gesagt, Erkennungszeichen Nora C*** mit Skibrille


----------

